# What lenses should I take to India?



## Frodosbigtoe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello there folks! This is my first post so go easy on me, okay  I'm heading to S.India at the end of Jan for six weeks and was just wondering if you think a 16-35mm f2.8 II and 50mm f1.4 are enough to capture most scenes(street, portraits, landscape etc...) Traveling light is a priority so can't really take a big tele and to be honest I don't really shoot over 100mm that often(not yet anyway). Also should 3 batteries get my 5D mkii through a whole day or two of heavy shooting as I'll be away from charging points quite often? Thanking you all kindly and happy to be here! Merry Christmas


----------



## sanj (Dec 28, 2012)

Both great lens choices. I would add the 24-105 or the 70-200 if you could. 2 batteries are ENOUGH. 
Have a super trip!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 28, 2012)

Sort of depends on where you are going, really
If you plan to go mostly to the coasts- then those lenses are more than enough
However, if you plan to go to Kerala, I'd take a wide prime to capture the beautiful colors
If you plan to go to the snake boat races, you'd need a fast wide prime, at that
Personally I'd take a 24 II and be fine for most situations (but then I don't own a FF so I'd still be lugging my zoom...)
There are also lots of winter birds in South India at this time, but then you don't favor a tele, so never mind...
Happy shooting


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

I would lean toward a general purpose zoom like 24-105 L IS if you are shooting on a full frame. The 16-35 would be too wide as an all purpose zoom on FF.The wide end of 24-105 on the other hand is plenty wide for most travel situations unless your primary focus is wide vistas like the grand canyon. Even there, an argument can be made for teles. 

Switching between multiple lenses and travelling light don't always go together...so if you own it, then go with 24-105L. And it also takes great portraits on the tele end wide open.


----------



## jabbott (Dec 28, 2012)

I just got back from a month-long trip to India and Nepal and brought the following lenses with my 5D3:

- 17-40 f/4L
- 50 f/1.4
- 70-200 f/4L
- 2X extender

I found that I used the 17-40 about 85% of the time. I left my 24-70 and 70-200 f/2.8Ls at home because they were simply too heavy to bring on the Nepal hike I was doing. I hardly missed them at all. There were a few times at night where having the 50 f/1.4 made a huge difference to have over the f/4 lenses, however less than 2% of my shots were using that lens. I traveled with two batteries and that was enough. I did use the 70-200 (sometimes with extender) while at Ranthambore National Park, and I wouldn't have been able to capture most of those shots if the longest lens I had was only 50mm. If you're not getting any wildlife shots or closeup portraits though, I think you could get by without a telephoto.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 28, 2012)

If I'm going to India, I'll be bringing a UWA (16-35 or 17-40) + normal lens (50 or 40mm) + a portrait lens (85 or 100mm). You might consider a long lens only if you're going to the country side I guess. UWA because of the very nice landscapes, normal lens for street photography and a portrait lens to take picture of the interesting people you'll find almost everywhere. Good luck!


----------



## waelelgendy (Dec 28, 2012)

If I would go for a 3 lens setup, they'll be: 24L II, 50L, 135L

If I would go for a 2 lens setup, they'll be: 24L II, 50L
or 35L, 135L

If I would go for a 1 lens setup, it'll be: 35L

3 batteries are more than enough.

For me, f/2.8 is too narrow for available light shots, and I don't believe you'll be needing the 16-24mm focal length that much during your trip. So, unless you don't own any fast wide primes, I suggest you better leave your 16-35L II at home 

Have a nice trip, and we'll be waiting to see the photos when you're back!


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks to every one for your great replys. Given me a lot to think about. Has anyone ever used and extender with a 50mm 1.4? Could be a solution to having to lug a long tele around with me.


----------



## Rat (Dec 28, 2012)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> Thanks to every one for your great replys. Given me a lot to think about. Has anyone ever used and extender with a 50mm 1.4? Could be a solution to having to lug a long tele around with me.


The Canon extenders physically do not fit on the 50mm 1.4, I think. I've used a Soligor 1.7 extender with a 50mm 1.8II - let me rephrase that: I've _tried_ to use an extender with the 50mm 1.8II. It hunts like Davy Crockett and only rarely achieves focus. No go as far as I'm concerned. 

Also, +1 on the 24-105. That thing has versatility written all over it.


----------



## sach100 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rat said:


> Frodosbigtoe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to every one for your great replys. Given me a lot to think about. Has anyone ever used and extender with a 50mm 1.4? Could be a solution to having to lug a long tele around with me.
> ...



Another +1 on the 24 -105 + the 50mm 1.4 will be adequate unless you are specific about wide angle stuff for landscapes. The two lens combo will be light too.


----------



## waelelgendy (Dec 28, 2012)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> Thanks to every one for your great replys. Given me a lot to think about. Has anyone ever used and extender with a 50mm 1.4? Could be a solution to having to lug a long tele around with me.



Canon extenders won't fit with any Canon lens shorter than the 135L, due to the physical design of Canon extenders and lenses shorter than 135mm. You can use Kenko extenders, as their physical design makes them fitting with all Canon lenses. I never tried them on the 50mm f/1.4 lens before, as I don't own one, but they worked pretty fine on my 35L lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2012)

waelelgendy said:


> Canon extenders won't fit with any Canon lens shorter than the 135L, due to the physical design of Canon extenders and lenses shorter than 135mm.



Last time I checked, 70mm was shorter than 135mm, and the Canon extenders work with the 70-200mm L zooms. They also work with the MP-E 65mm and with the TS-E lenses from 90mm down to 17mm. Just sayin'.


----------



## waelelgendy (Dec 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> waelelgendy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon extenders won't fit with any Canon lens shorter than the 135L, due to the physical design of Canon extenders and lenses shorter than 135mm.
> ...



lol, you're right! 70-200mm L zooms, and the 100-400mm L lens too! I didn't know that they work with the TS-E and MP-E 65mm lenses before, thanks for the info. "neuroanatomist"!


----------



## wildclicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi
I am from India and travel a lot. I do not know what kind of photography you do. But Jan - Feb in south India will be pleasant not cold. There is likely to be slight haze in the air.. again depends on where you are going in S India. It would also be quite crowded. A 16-35 would be great in the country side or where you get space. 50mm is very useful. I personally love using a 70-200 f4 especially as 1. it is not heavy 2. great for portrait.3. low DOF for privacy in a crowded area. 4. great for the getting the extreme contrasts and colours you will see. 

Please feel free to contact me if you need any help in india.


----------



## EvilTed (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been to India 5 times and took a 12-24mm and 18-200mm with me (Nikon DX).
Most of the shots of temples were with the wide angle.

On FF Canon, I'd take the 16-35 and a 50 would be great too.
As you mention, you want to keep it light.

Enjoy!

ET


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd get at least a TS-E lens (17 or 24) a 35 1.4L and 135mm f/2 L.


----------



## LostArk (Dec 28, 2012)

tron said:


> I'd get at least a TS-E lens (17 or 24) a 35 1.4L and 13mm 2L.



13mm 2L?

Now there's a lens I'd sell a kidney for!


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

LostArk said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get at least a TS-E lens (17 or 24) a 35 1.4L and 13mm 2L.
> ...



I dunno what it is....but I want one


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

"2L ...the final frontier... Where no L has gone before".


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2012)

OK OK I meant 135mm f/2 L But you knew that ... :-[


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> LostArk said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...





Ray2021 said:


> "2L ...the final frontier... Where no L has gone before".


OK OK I meant 135mm f/2 L But you knew that ... :-[


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

We know it is a typo... But it was one of those funny ones... And I still dunno what the 2L is : oh an f2...got it ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> We know it is a typo... But it was one of those funny ones... And I still dunno what the 2L is : ;D


What 2L ? ;D


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

tron said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > We know it is a typo... But it was one of those funny ones... And I still dunno what the 2L is : ;D
> ...



Being able to edit comments to fix mistakes is great...in't it?


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Dec 28, 2012)

> Hello there folks! This is my first post so go easy on me, okay I'm heading to S.India at the end of Jan for six weeks and was just wondering if you think a 16-35mm f2.8 II and 50mm f1.4 are enough to capture most scenes(street, portraits, landscape etc...) Traveling light is a priority so can't really take a big tele and to be honest I don't really shoot over 100mm that often(not yet anyway). Also should 3 batteries get my 5D mkii through a whole day or two of heavy shooting as I'll be away from charging points quite often? Thanking you all kindly and happy to be here! Merry Christmas



Frodo, what lenses do you currently own besides the 16-35 II and the 50 1.4? Is borrowing/renting/buying an option for a lense you do not own currently?

2 batteries would most likely get you through 2 heavy shooting days (if you take 3 I can't see you running into any problems)


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Ray2021 said:
> ...


YES! ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> We know it is a typo... But it was one of those funny ones... And I still dunno what the 2L is : oh an f2...got it ;D


Hey! You edited too ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2012)

Very envious of your 6 week shoot. Never done India, but shot China many times. Remember that just because you have glass with you doesn't mean you must carry it everywhere. Presumably you will be in hotel or some more or less secure place? I'd bring **minimum** 24-70 II, 50 1.4 or 1.2, and my workhorse 70-200 2.8 (I never ever leave home without that.) I'd consider the 16-35 II. I lilke my 135 f2; light and sharp. Bring 2 LaCie USB-powered external drives, a spare charger for your batteries (bring 3 batteries not 2); and ... make arrangements with someone you really really trust to dropship you another body if yours craps out. I never go overseas without at least 2 bodies and a P&S backup. Bring Imodium too.


----------



## TAF (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't forget a polarizing filter.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Very envious of your 6 week shoot. Never done India, but shot China many times. Remember that just because you have glass with you doesn't mean you must carry it everywhere. Presumably you will be in hotel or some more or less secure place? I'd bring **minimum** 24-70 II, 50 1.4 or 1.2, and my workhorse 70-200 2.8 (I never ever leave home without that.) I'd consider the 16-35 II. I lilke my 135 f2; light and sharp. Bring 2 LaCie USB-powered external drives, a spare charger for your batteries (bring 3 batteries not 2); and ... make arrangements with someone you really really trust to dropship you another body if yours craps out. I never go overseas without at least 2 bodies and a P&S backup. Bring Imodium too.



Is he opening a camera store there? 

Sorry...I travel a lot and I think you shouldn't have to carry extra baggage just for gear unless this the the sole purpose of your trip or if Nat. Geo. is sponsoring you. Your camera should not have a separate life and security outside your own life  and locals get very self conscious if your equipment is bigger than their two wheelers.  

All kidding aside, switching lenses in real world situation is a pain particularly if you are traveling - as is carrying a large camera bag. So choosing a couple of important lenses is key. Again, this is assuming your sole purpose is not a photographic trip.

I took two lenses on a full frame during my trip to the subcontinent: 24-105L and 35L.
I also had a coolpix tucked in somewhere (no I did not go over to the dark side...it was a gift).

Most of the Candids I loved were in retrospect taken with the simple 35L.


----------



## tron (Dec 29, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> Is he opening a camera store there?


 ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> and my workhorse 70-200 2.8 (I never ever leave home without that.)


OP said: Traveling light is a priority so can't really take a big tele and to be honest I don't really shoot over 100mm that often(not yet anyway).


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Dec 29, 2012)

Take 24-105 and the 16-35.... With a fullframe sensor I guess you will be using the 24-105 most of the time. It will let you cover almost everything you want to cover. Many parts of South India (even with the reverse monsoon coming from the north) will be very dry during winter. So changing lenses on the street or location is not something I would do (I am Indian).


----------



## jabbott (Dec 29, 2012)

TAF said:


> Don't forget a polarizing filter.


Seconded! I didn't bring one on my trip and there were many times I wished I had brought one with me. At first I told myself "I'll just shoot things as they are" but then there were times when it was *so* hazy that places like the Taj Mahal were greatly obscured.


----------



## Zv (Dec 29, 2012)

I would take a 24-105 and a 50 1.4, maybe a small flash if you have it like a 430 ex, some filters and you should be all set. I use my 50 for days where I just want to capture people shots. The combo of general walkaround and fast prime gives some variety to your shots. 

And dont forget to just relax and enjoy your trip, too often i get bogged down in gear thoughts and foget to enjoy the view!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 2, 2013)

I would take a 24mm f1.4 and an 85 f1.8 for a light two lens setup. For a one lens trip, I'd take
the 28-135is and use ISO settings to compensate for lens speed if necessary. For a three lens
trip I'd add the 135mm f2.0 to the first two, but I wouldn't expect much usage. You might consider an additional point and shoot (G12/DLux 6/Nikon) to carry constantly. India (and China)
are "crowded" and a lot of the best shots are in streets and alleyways that are not well lit. Your 
camera has a dense enough sensor that you can crop for telephoto effect and still have enough data
to work with. Three batteries should be overkill on the side of safety. I'd also consider a 12 volt 
charger if you'll have access to a car or service and plan any lengthy commutes or side trips. A sturdy bag or backpack with a weather cover (depending on the time of year) is also highly recommended.


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

wildclicks said:


> Hi
> I am from India and travel a lot. I do not know what kind of photography you do. But Jan - Feb in south India will be pleasant not cold. There is likely to be slight haze in the air.. again depends on where you are going in S India. It would also be quite crowded. A 16-35 would be great in the country side or where you get space. 50mm is very useful. I personally love using a 70-200 f4 especially as 1. it is not heavy 2. great for portrait.3. low DOF for privacy in a crowded area. 4. great for the getting the extreme contrasts and colours you will see.
> 
> Please feel free to contact me if you need any help in india.



Hey! Thanks for the assistance :-D I'm starting in Mumbai and heading south down and around the coast to Chennai. Gonna try and hit as many places as I can in between. I shoot mostly landscapes and street(portraits and general scenes) so I think the lens choices might just be okay. Can you recommend any must see places or festivals that will be taking place that time of year? Also any general tips for traveling through the south. I'm so damn excited!!! :-D Thanks again!


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Very envious of your 6 week shoot. Never done India, but shot China many times. Remember that just because you have glass with you doesn't mean you must carry it everywhere. Presumably you will be in hotel or some more or less secure place? I'd bring **minimum** 24-70 II, 50 1.4 or 1.2, and my workhorse 70-200 2.8 (I never ever leave home without that.) I'd consider the 16-35 II. I lilke my 135 f2; light and sharp. Bring 2 LaCie USB-powered external drives, a spare charger for your batteries (bring 3 batteries not 2); and ... make arrangements with someone you really really trust to dropship you another body if yours craps out. I never go overseas without at least 2 bodies and a P&S backup. Bring Imodium too.



Are you sponsored by Nat Geo?!? :-D


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheap ones so when they get stolen you wont feel so bad! Seriously.


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Cheap ones so when they get stolen you wont feel so bad! Seriously.



Insured but thanks


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

Since you have 2 bodies I would strongly suggest that you bring both with a 24-105 on the 500D. You are more than likely to encounter dust in the field and changing lenses will be an issue. 

Also, you are more than likely to encounter haze so a polarizing filter will be essential as TAF and Jabbott mentioned. 

Chennai and Mumbai are on opposite coasts so I'm not sure what route you are planning to take, unless you are going to Kanyakumari (southernmost tip of India and, a very beautiful place. The west coast is considerably more interesting than the east so plan your route accordingly. Do head to Goa if you can and there will be Portuguese architecture mixed with the Indian culture for you to enjoy.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2013)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> Hey! Thanks for the assistance :-D I'm starting in Mumbai and heading south down and around the coast to Chennai. Gonna try and hit as many places as I can in between. I shoot mostly landscapes and street(portraits and general scenes) so I think the lens choices might just be okay. Can you recommend any must see places or festivals that will be taking place that time of year? Also any general tips for traveling through the south. I'm so damn excited!!! :-D Thanks again!



Hi, I'm from Goa (India) but working in the Middle East for the last 7 years ... I visit India twice a year for a total of 45 days. Since you wanted to know some must see places or festivals here is some info:
1. Goa is one of the MUST SEE places in India (google and see why) and it is less than 600 kms / 372 miles from Mumbai (it is also on your way down to Chennai).
2. Goa has two festivals coming up the first one is "Goa Carnival" starts on 9th Feb and ends on 12th Feb 2013, followed shortly by "Shigmo" festival ... both these occasions present you with some incredible & colorful photo opportunities.
3. Goa has beautiful beaches, waterfalls, world heritage churches and temples in addition to farms, cashew plantations, wildlife (crocodiles, birds, dolphins, leopards, deer, elephants not to forget the holy cow ) 
4. Goa has several daily flights, trains and buses from Mumbai ... but for person with photography bug, train journey is the best (especially the day train as you can chat up with lots of friendly people ... but be careful if they offer you food, there have been incidents where people have been drugged with food only to wake up with all their stuff stolen)
5. Trains take around 10 hours from Mumbai to Goa and a reserved non-air conditioned sleeper coach travel costs less than US$ 8 per person ... if you want air conditioned sleeper coach it cots less than US $ 32 per person. Also as a foreign tourist you get preference for quick reservations on trains (just ask for "Tatkal" ticket at train reservation counter)
6. Good quality beer costs less than bottled water in Goa ... lots of restaurants, seafood and rave parties ... you also get to see hippies who've been frequenting Goa for the last 4 decades ... awesome flee markets ... at this time of the year, you get to see Russian, British, Polish, Israeli and Japanese tourists (this is in addition to the domestic tourists from North and South India), its a melting pot of cultures and the best part is all of them are willing to pose for a photograph as they are all in "mood" for a good time, especially when they are only drinking beer instead of water.
7. You can easily reach Chennai from Goa either by air or train. 

By the way coming to your question about the choice of lenses ... what you chose is perfect for your trip ... you will come back with some memorable photos ... I just came back from a 16 day vacation in Goa from Dec 2012 to Jan 2013 ... took a lot of pics with the 16-35mm f2.8 L II ... the 50mm f1.4 will work nicely inside some of the old portuguese churches.
All the best for your trip


----------

